
Show HN: hide i3 notifications, workspaces during pomodoro, timer on i3bar - kdantord
https://github.com/kdani3/i3-gnome-pomodoro
======
kdantord
i3-gnome-pomodoro uses dbus to integrate gnome-pomodoro into i3. Currently it
supports the following features: \- View timer status in a terminal, and
therefore \- Show timer status on i3bar \- Control pomodoro state in a
terminal, and therefore \- Control pomodoro state using bindsym (keyboard and
mouse shortcuts) \- Optionally suppressing dunst desktop notifications while a
pomodoro is active and showing them when the break starts \- Optionally
disabling specific workspaces (such as instant messaging) while you are on a
pomodoro. - You can still access those workspaces, if you pause the pomodoro.
\- Optionally displaying a nagbar warning if you try to access a workspace
that you have disabled during your pomodoro.

